# Headphones only get sound in Mono - what gives?



## barronlroth (Nov 24, 2011)

I recently obtained a new pair of Skullcandy Fix In-Ear headphones, and when using them with my Verizon GS3, I can only hear from the left bud. I can hear from both perfectly when I apply a little bit of pressure in the right direction to the jack. The headphones work perfectly with every other source, but I have not tried them with another GSIII. My GSIII can output audio in perfect stereo to any other speaker/headphone. 

Seriously, what's going on? Does anyone have this issue, or have an idea on how to fix it?

If it makes a difference, I'm running Beans 14 with the included kernel.


----------



## jeremycase00 (Oct 31, 2011)

I believe most SkullCandy ear buds are only supported to work with Apple products 100% I had a pair and they wouldn't wok right either

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## thesoldier (Jan 25, 2012)

jeremycase00 said:


> I believe most SkullCandy ear buds are only supported to work with Apple products 100% I had a pair and they wouldn't wok right either
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


You're saying skullcandy ear buds are only supposed to work with Apple products?









I have two pairs of different skullcandy ear buds (ink'd and FMJ) that work perfectly in my gnex and my sister's s3. That's really weird though, I would think there's a problem with the ear buds, but you say it works on other devices...

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------

